
A Pioneer in Solar Energy (2006) - mountainplus
http://mariatelkes.blogspot.com/2006/03/pioneer-in-solar-energy.html
======
gandalfian
Mainly solar thermal. Looks like the Dover house stored heat in tanks of
melted salt. They leaked and after three years the salt and water stratified
and refused to remix so it stopped working... Clever attempt though.
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/419445/the-house-of-
the-d...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/419445/the-house-of-the-day-
after-tomorrow/) When you hear that 30% of Pasadena houses had solar water
heaters by 1900 it often seems as if we are just recreating the same stuff
repeatedly. Hobbyists today seem to be doing much the same as people in the
70's oil shock. Only big change seems to be vacuum tubes (and PV I guess).

